# Risks of the morning after pill?



## Jade--x

Has anyone else ever been pregnant after taking the morning after pill? Or know someone who has? And if it causes any complications in pregnancy and the baby when they're born?

With my 1st I got caught while I was on the pill..

So every time since he's been born I've been double careful..Pill and condoms everytime. Then one split so I took the morning after pill to be even more careful because I'm 19 and 2 children..Not ideal..

Then I find out I'm pregnant again..So absolutely no contraception works for me :dohh:

But I've been looking on the internet to see if it's ever caused problems in pregnancy or labour or the baby when he's born and I can't find anything, I don't suppose it's a common thing that they've been able to do studies on :/


----------



## stucknthecity

No it won't cause any issues with the baby or your labor. In the advertisement and in the pamphlet it says that it will not end a pregnancy that is already in progress. 

What the pill does is change your hormone levels to where you won't release and egg if you have not already. It also thickens your cervical mucus for a few days and attempts to thicken your uterine lining just like birth control does. If you have already released an egg and it has been fertilized then the hormones introduced by the pill or set of pills depending on which brand you choose is absolutely no match to the hormones your body is producing to sustain a pregnancy. You might have experienced more cramping or spotting at the time of implantation due to the thickened uterine lining just the same as someone on hormonal birth control would have experience. This is why most pregnancies that happen in women who have taken the morning after pill or who regular use hormonal birth control pills don't realize they are pregnant until a few weeks after the date they "missed" their "period" , because they often have heavier implantation bleeding. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jessica716

i took morning after pill when i was younger but no affects as far as i am aware 

The i went on implant but had heavy bleeding so was put on cerazette whilst on implant to stop the bleeding yet i still got pregnant..... That did turn out to be ectopic and i was told that was caused by the 2 doses od progesterone my body was recieving.....

I lost my tube as a result and was advised i have a 10% chance of concieving....

I was very shocked after dtd 3 times and got a :bfp: with my 1 tube only 3 weeks after the ectopic surgery!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I took the morning after pill and i still fell pregnant and i have a perfectly healthy 10 week old baby who was a very healthy 9lb 10oz at birth, do not worry the doctor told me that the morning after pill will have no affect on a pregnany all it does it stop the embryo attaching and it already has there is nothing to worry about x


----------



## JulieK81

I am now around 10 weeks pregnant despite taking the morning after pill within 24 hours of our 'accident'. I spoke to my midwife and she assured me that if the pregnancy is progressing, no harm would have been done - she just informed me that in 10% of cases, the pill doesn't work and chances are, I was one of those 10%!

FWIW, I fell pregnant with my other two children while taking contraception, so it seems it doesn't matter what I do either! I have told husband he is never coming near me again!

Try not to worry and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## janinexo

I fell pregnant after taking the morning after pill. I have been told by medical professionals that it will have taken no effect on the baby.


----------



## raelynjo

As the other ladies have said, I've always heard it won't affect an existing pregnancy, it only prevents one from occurring. The only personal experience I have with it is taking it once years ago, but I didn't become pregnant back then.


----------



## Anicole10

I was on the pill (missed one) and ended up taking the plan b and wound up pregnant. I asked my Dr. about this very question and was told there are no problems with it affecting the baby at any point. To be sure we opted for the special testing and so far so good.


----------

